# AC Shiners...change hooks ?



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Curious if anyone has an opinion on this.
Been fishing Clearfork regularly for a year now and I'm starting to build a little collection of AC Shiners. Wondering if you guys are upgrading the hooks and split rings on these lures... 
I fish 550's, 450's, and 00's. 
I've been leaving the 450 and 00 alone. For the 550, I replace the front and rear hooks to #2 Mustads and remove the center hook.
Anyone upgrading the 450 ? First time I used this lure was last weekend and lost one after a quick headshake. I prefer to blame the hook rather than my skill or luck   
EH


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

You mentioned Mustad but not the style. You may want to try the Triple Grips if you have't allready. If they shake those loose that's one lucky fish.


----------

